# Other Languages > jQuery >  Problem with example of XMPP Client

## pedroaa

Hi all, I'm new in this forum. I hope learn a lot of all you.

I've downloaded these proyects, all files with their original name and extension... 

https://github.com/metajack/profxmpp/tree/master/ch06
https://github.com/maxpowel/jQuery-XMPP-plugin

I open the html with the webbrowser, I put the data in the textboxs, I press the button to login but... nothing, it doesn't works... 
What can happen?

In the example jQuery-XMPP-plugin / examples / connection.html
the autor says:




> //An example of bosh server url. This site is working but it can change or go down.
> //If you are going to have a production site, you must install your own BOSH server


May be it's this... ¿some ideas?

Thanks in advance.  :wave:

----------

